

What the ideal founding team should look like - jesses
http://blog.adku.com/2010/12/ideal-founding-team.html

======
fezzl
"If you're a 3-time successful entrepreneur with VCs clamoring to give you
money at astronomical valuations without an idea, then this might be an option
for you. Otherwise, this option is a death sentence."

Not sure if he's trying to provoke people to comment, but he can't just say
that and not substantiate it one bit.

